# 806 IH hydraulic problem



## softshovel (May 3, 2014)

My brother is having problems with the aux hydraulic hose lines. Worked for him for a while then just quit. No pressure at either hose in any lever position. 3 point still works great, if that runs off the same pump? And does the power steering run a separate pump? Any GOOD advice would sure be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

Steering brakes and ta work off of pump up front behind multi valve plate , rear pump works pto and lift the rear pump is accessable thru side plate but drain fluid first


----------



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

*hydraulic problems*

Having same issues on my 1973 574 Int diesel tractor. Been searching for answers.
I ran it 3-4 gal low on fluid. I put 2 gal in and no change and its still 1 inch below the full mark. I tried turning wheels full left and right, no help. The bucket is stuck 3 foot in the air as it will not raise or lower, which is good as I can move the tractor.
I'm going to change big filter on unit and small in line filter near back of dash also,change all fluid and hopes that does the trick.

Good luck on your problem.

Matt


----------



## jjnsao (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello

grlisley Check the post you made on that problem I replyed to it today not been in here in a while but what I said just may help both of You.


I went back and found it!

A lot of tractors and loaders have what they call a priority valve in system between the power steering and main lift units, it is just a check valve makes sure things like steering and such get the pressure they need first. If you ran it low on Hydraulic fluid then this valve maybe stuck closed not letting fluid get to main lift units. I would check for this and where it is located on your tractor if it has one just take it apart and remove spring pull the piston out clean it then put it back in along with the spring.


----------

